# Engine Block Identification



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey guys, picked up another engine and not positive of its origin.
I believe its a 66 389 the engine code is YC but the block casting number is 594512. The production date is E16 supposedly came out of a 66 catalina 092 heads.
All seems OK except the 594512 number any guesses?


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

As far as I know there is no YC block with THAT casting code. 

IF it's a 1966 YC 389 it should have 9778789 as the casting number, the #092 heads are correct for that motor though.

See if you're looking at the number wrong or the wrong number.


----------



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

My mistake the casting number is stamped at the base of the distributor 9778789 the other number must be a vin or something.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm guessing the 594512 was above the YC, if so, that's the engine unit #. No vin on a '66.


----------

